# sailfish hooked off the beach!!!!!!



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

my brother and i have an inflatable raft we take out off the beach that we catch hardtails and float them on balloons for kings but today we were off johnson's beach and were in a big bait school trying to catch bait when somthin slaaaammmed my gotcha lure!! :hoppingmad:hoppingmad it was 40ft away from the raft and we were in 25ft of water and it jumped so i saw half of the fish bill and sail, but then it took off and my bait pole with 10lb test wasnt really a match......to bad it didnt hit the hardtail on the pole with 360yrds of 30#:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead....sory no pics but we were on a raft for God sakes!! about an hour later we had a king sky on a spanish we had out for bait and bit through 60# leader looked to be a 40-50# class fish....people on shore thought it was a shark that jumped so it had some size to him so we went home with no fish:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying but a good story!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Too bad you didnt hook him on the other rod. Saw one freejumping IN the pass about a month ago.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

That is crazy! I was out at Johnson Beach last week and saw a huge billfish jump out of the water about 300-400 yds out, I couldnt believe my eyes, I was not sure what it was, but I guess they frequent that area.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wasn't sure if it was true but , a buddy of mine Fishing on a Kayak said he saw a Blue thrashing about a few hundred yards off the beach one day at Johnson's Beach ... a Sheriff's Deputy on the beach claimed to have seen it too , so maybe it is a good place for them ?? ... haven't heard of this around here much , and I've been here a LONG time !! ... BTW , this allegedly happened a few Summers ago ... the only logic I had for it was maybe somebody fought that fish for awhile , then released it and it was disoriented ?? ... anyone else heard anything like this before ?? :doh


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

sounds like alot of gas is being wasted heading out looking for bills when they are in the backyard......


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i've seen sails free jumping within 5 miles of the beach a couple different times. I've also seen 7 sails during the past 10 years cruising the bar during cobia season. There was a post on here a few years ago from a member who caught a sail on a fly line while snapper fishing a few miles off the beach.

I believe theres been a few caught off the local piers


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

ive seen 1 sailfish caught in the pass about 10 12 years ago dude was freelining alive cig. it was small though about 30 40 pounds.


----------



## Blake Nall (May 28, 2008)

i was down there free lining a hardtail and a 30-35 pound king took it and swam up to about 15 yds away from me skyed and spit it


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *Blake Nall (8/15/2008)*i was down there free lining a hardtail and a 30-35 pound king took it and swam up to about 15 yds away from me skyed and spit it




blake stop telling these bs stories.


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

About 3 weeks back a buddy & me were king fishing from our kayaks about a mile off the shore just E of Portofino on the Gulf side,



when a nice sized sailfish jumped about 50 yards in front of him...never got a hook in him, or ever saw him again, but nonetheless a cool



sight to see..


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

i few years ago i say a guy hook a white marlin at the number 1 seabuoy he was trolling a cig/duster it ended up jumping off but it was cool to see


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

After seeing these post and kind of thinking BS on some.

But today I went out early morning at Pickens gate. I did see one come up and surface chasing something about 1000 yards off the beach. Thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. The water was like glass this morning.

Well now I will have to believe, that if someone catches one this close in.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Halfmoon (8/15/2008)*
> 
> ...Well now I will have to believe, that if someone catches one this close in.


there's been several caught off the local piers, i hooked one last year.... i've also caught several dolphin and a blackfin off the pier....

it's somewhat rare, but it does happen.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I was fishing off Bob Sykes a couple of weekends ago and had a Blue Marlin swallow a 4 lb white trout I was reeling in. I sawthe marlinagain about 2000 yards to the east swallowing a porpoise. It was an awsome sight I willnot soonforget.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Death From Above (8/18/2008)*I was fishing off Bob Sykes a couple of weekends ago and had a Blue Marlin swallow a 4 lb white trout I was reeling in. I sawthe marlinagain about 2000 yards to the east swallowing a porpoise. It was an awsome sight I willnot soonforget.


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

It happens...I took this picture about 1995:


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught one about a mile soouth of Destin in 1994...livebaiting for mackeral. I bet that if there was a concentrated effort put on by someone it would prove decent results over a season when all the bait is on the beach...


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> i've also caught several dolphin and a blackfin off the pier....




do u have pics of that blackfin i would like to see that. dont get me wrong im not saying u didnt catch it i would just like to see pics cause that awesome.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jaceboat (8/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> > i've also caught several dolphin and a blackfin off the pier....
> ...


 i have some pictures from a dispossable camera, i don't have a scanner but i'll go to a friends house and scan them to post on here...

the BFT was about 25lbs...

they catch a few off okaloosa pier too.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I caught a couple of yellow fin tuna in the pass last summer. 

Some guy told me they were jack crevalle and I told him, "shut the F&3k up dumb ass I know a yellow fin tuna when I see one"! They didn't taste too good though.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

> *Death From Above (8/19/2008)*"shut the F&3k up dumb ass I know a yellow fin tuna when I see one"! They didn't taste too good though.


That's some funny [email protected]# right there.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *VS200B (8/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *jaceboat (8/18/2008)*
> ...






alright thanks.


----------

